# Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/



## Doc (5. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen,

evtl. kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen.

Folgendes:

Neubau eines Hauses mit Schwimmteich neben meinem Grundstück. Das Grundstück des Nachbarn (A) und mein Grundstück (B) trennen ca. 6m, die jemand anders gehören (C).

Der neue Nachbar hat den Eigentümer von C gefragt, ob er den Aushub dort zwischenlagern kann, was der Eigentümer mit der Voraussetzung, dass der Aushub und Schäden wieder beseitigt wird, bejahte.

Der Aushub wurde zwischengelagert, allerdings sind ca. zwei Kieslaster Ladungen auf mein Grundstück (B) gerutscht. 

Der Bauherr bzw. das Bauunternehmen hat den Aushub auf Grundstück C entfernt, aber die Menge an Aushub auf meinem Grundstück nicht.

Problem an der ganzen Sache: Das Bauunternehmen ist insolvent bzw. kurz davor, der Bauunternehmer hat sich wohl bereits abgesetzt.

Ich bin eigentlich nicht pingelig oder so etwas, aber mich stört dieser Zustand schon, vor allem, weil ich im Vorfeld nicht gefragt worden bin.

Wer ist jetzt zuständig für die Entfernung des noch verbliebenen Aushubs? 


Danke,

Doc


----------



## jolantha (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Hallo Markus, 
ich bin der Meinung, Dein Nachbar, dem der Dreck gehört, ist dafür zuständig. ( A )


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Hallo Markus,
ich bin auch der Meinung das Herr A dafür zuständig wäre.
Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann hat ja der Bauunternehmer das ganze verzapft.
Da der ja nicht mehr zu greifen ist wäre es doch bestimmt besser, schon wegen einer guten Nachbarschaft, zusammen mit Herrn A eine Lösung zu finden mit der beide Leben können.

Bei uns geht das meistens so: Du entfernst den Kram und Ich mach ne Grillparty


----------



## Doc (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Hi,

hätte ich ja nichts dagegen, aber der neue Nachbar ist leider nicht so umgänglich :-(

Er will damit nichts zutun haben - aber warum soll ich jetzt für etwas bezahlen, dass nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist? ...


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

wenn sich Streit nicht vermeiden lässt, es gäbe ja noch die Option mit Nachbar C.
Ist doch sein Grundstück auf dem der Aushub gelagert wurde


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Also nach meiner Rechtsauffassung muss der Verursacher dafür haften. 
Verursacher ist im Zweifel der Auftraggeber, oder ggf. auch derjenige, auf dessen Grundstück das zwischengelagert wurde. Das ist im Zweifel sicherlich etwas abhängig von der Vereinbarung zwischen A und C. 
Ich würde mich daher an beide wenden. 

Im Zweifel kommt für den Schaden vermutlich die Haftpflichtversicherung eines dieser beiden Nachbarn auf, oder die Haftpflichtversicherung des Bauunternehmers.

Zwischen den Nachbarn B und C ist meiner Meinung nach ein Vertrag (ggf. auch nur mündlich) über die Zwischenlagerung von Baumaterialien geschlossen worden. Vielleicht zahlt B ja sogar etwas an C dafür ? 
Aber auch wenn C kein Entgelt für die Zwischenlagerung erhält ist er der Eigentümer des Lagergrundstückes und somit Verkehrssicherungspflichtig, es sei denn, er hat diese Verkehrssicherungspflicht an B abgetreten. 

Ich würde daher an beide Nachbarn rantreten, und wenn reden nichts hilft, dann schriftlich eine angemessene Frist zur Entsorgung der LKW Ladungen setzen. Wenn innerhalb der Frist keine Änderung eingetreten sind, sind beide in Verzug. Schreib am Besten gleich mit rein, das eine Nachfrist nicht gewährt wird und Du das Material der Nachbarn danach auf deren Kosten entsorgen bzw. anderweitig zwischenlagern lässt. 

Im Zweifel bleibst Du auf diesen Kosten hängen, wenn bei den anderen nichts zu holen ist. 

Als allererstes aber würde ich mal mit den nachbarn reden. 
Kommunikation ist Alles ! 

Bei der relativ geringen Schadenssumme dürfte sich ein Rechtsstreit kaum lohnen, es sei denn Du hast eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, die das übernimmt.

Viel Erfolg und viele Grüße 

Wuzzel


----------



## Patrick K (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Hallo

dann geh auf die Polizei und mache eine Anzeige ,ich bin ja auch eher für ein Bier und ein Steak aber wenn  der schon so anfängt must du ihn gleich zeigen das das so nicht geht :evil

das ist sein Dreck und denn soll er auch beseitigen ,er hat ja die Baufirma beauftragt den Dreck dort abzuladen und die hat das auch gemacht ,dem nach ist und bleibt es auch seine Aufgabe die event. Schäden zu beseitigen

Wenn mit ihm jetzt schon nicht vernünftig zu reden ist ,brauchst du auch keine Rücksicht zu nehmen ,dann wird das auch später nichts mehr

Gruss Patrick


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*



> Als allererstes aber würde ich mal mit den nachbarn reden.
> Kommunikation ist Alles !


So seh ich das auch.

Wenn mit A nicht zu reden ist, versucht man es vieleicht mit C.
Evtl. kann der ja A davon überzeugen das es seine Aufgabe ist den Aushub zu entfernen.

Ob sich ein Rechtsstreit wegen ein bischen Erde lohnt
das kostet ja nicht nur Geld, sondern meistens auch Nerven


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Da hier ja offensichtlich keine Straftat vorliegt geht der Weg meiner Meinung nach über den Zivilprozess und nicht über eine Anzeige bei der Polizei. 
Polizei und/oder ggf. Ordnungsamt könnte man einschalten, wenn durch den Kies die öffentliche Sicherheit gefährdet ist. 
Ich seh zwar im Moment keine Forderung von B direkt an den Bauunternehmer, weil die Behinderung von B ja durch das Grundstück von C ausgeht und nicht vom Bauunternehmer. 
Der Bauunternehmer hat lediglich in Auftrag gehandelt und haftet gegenüber dem Auftraggeber. 
Juristisch im Zweifel allerdings nicht ganz einfach: Wurde das direkt falsch abgeladen, oder ist das nach dem Abladen verrutscht, das könnte auch noch eine Rolle spielen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Moin,

also zwei Laster Kies zu entsorgen kostet schon mehr als ne Kiste Bier und ein paar Grillwürstchen.

Wenn Nachbar A sich einen Schwimmteich bauen lassen kann, nagt der nicht am Hungertuch. 

Ich es so machen, wie von Wuzzel beschrieben. Fristandrohung. Wenn Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast, dann  laß den Brief gleich vom RA schreiben.

Wie zugänglich ist der Nachbar, dem der Streifen gehört? Kann mit dem zumindest klären, wie die Vereinbarung war?


----------



## koifischfan (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Um welche Menge geht es eigentlich? 1cbm oder 10cbm?
Ich würde den Abraum einfach auf Grundstück zurück schippen.


----------



## Gladiator (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

2 Kieslaster-Ladungen zurück schippen?

die arbeit würd ich mir nicht machen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Hi,

ich sehe das so wie Wuzzel,

wer was "mietet" um da was zu lagern muß auch dafür Sorge tragen das das Lagergut auch in den einzuhaltenden Abständen von fremden Grundstücken bleibt. So wie hier ist durch die scheinbar unsachgemäße Abagerung nun mal ein Fall von Sachbeschädigung eingetreten für die der Eigentümer der Erde zuständig ist da sie von seinem Grund und Boden stammte (wenn meine Mülltonne vom öffentlichen Grund auf die Straße fällt und ein Fahrzeug dagegen stößt bin erst mal ich als Mülltonneneigentümer für den entstandenen Schaden haftbar auch wenn die wegen unsachgemäßem Abstellens durch einen Müllmann auf dem Gemeindegrund umgefallen ist) Würde also wie es Wolf schon schrieb dem Besitzer des Erdaushubes eine Frist zum Entfernen seines Erdaushubes setzen und wenn er sich nicht weiter drum kümmert eine Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung folgen lassen (alles aber schön dokumentieren)

2 Laster Erde sind auch nicht mal so wenig, sind immerhin so an die 30t Gewicht (meine 14t Waschkies für den Teichgrund war eine LKW-Ladung - da hab ich fast ne Woche für gebraucht die in meinem Teich zu bringen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Wenn mit beiden nicht zu reden ist, würde ich mal 2 Schubkarren auf die beiden Grundstücke zurückbringen, damit dein Schaden etwas sichtbar wird.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass danach die Gesprächsbereitschaft zunimmt und ein Kompromiss gefunden werden kann.

Frag vorher besser noch mal einen Anwalt aber wenn was auf dein Grundstück fällt, soltest du es zumindest wieder kostenlos zurückbringen dürfen.


----------



## koifischfan (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*



> Frag vorher besser noch mal einen Anwalt aber wenn was auf dein Grundstück fällt, soltest du es zumindest wieder kostenlos zurückbringen dürfen.


Was über den Zaun ragt ist doch meins, oder?


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Joerg, das ist ein schlechter Ratschlag, denn das eigenmächtige Betreten des Nachbargrundstückes ohne Genehmigung könnte als Hausfriedensbruch angezeigt werden und so wird aus einer simplen versehentlichen Sachbeschädigung ein Straftatbestand. Selbstjustiz endet selten gut. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Ich denke man kann auch ohne Betreten ein paar Schippen aus das Grundstück von C zurückwerfen.
Wenn auf meinem Grundstück 2 LKW Ladungen gerutsch sind und ich es dann nicht mehr verwenden kann, entsteht auch ein Nutzungsausfall.

Als Selbstjustiz sehe ich das kostenlose zurückbringen eines kleinen Teils noch nicht.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

@koifischfan 
zumindestens für NRW gilt das nicht ! Und um NRW gehts glaube ich in diesem Fall ! 



> Zu beachten ist auch, dass Früchte eines Baumes oder Strauches, die von selbst auf ein Nachbargrundstück fallen (Baumschütteln also nicht gestattet!), diesem Nachbarn gehören. Bis zum Abfallen gehören sie dem Eigentümer des Grundstückes, auf dem der Baum oder Strauch steht.






> In das Grundstück hineingewachsene Wurzeln darf der Eigentümer dieses Grundstückes sofort im Wege der Selbsthilfe beseitigen, Zweige erst dann, wenn er dem Nachbarn eine angemessene Frist zur Beseitigung gesetzt hat, die fruchtlos verlaufen ist. Das Abschneiderecht besteht nicht, wenn der Überhang die Grundstücksbenutzung nicht oder nur ganz unerheblich beeinträchtigt.




Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## andreas w. (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Also ich sehe das grundsätzlich genau so wie der gute Wuzzel. Rechtlich biste im Vorteil, da die Erde vom Nachbarn A ist und Du nichts mit dessen Baustelle zu tun hast, was sie aber nicht von Deinem Garten entfernt . 
Grundsätzlich kannste das Ganze über´n Anwalt und das Gericht regeln (dauert halt einige Zeit und kostet erstmal Geld und die Nachbarschaft ist am Ar...) oder versuch doch mal den Weg über einen sogenannten "Mediator". Ist eine neutrale Person zur Vermittlung bei solchen Sachen, die Dir über die Stadt/Gemeinde genannt werden kann und vielleicht könnt Ihr gemeinsam das Zeugs wegschaffen.
Habe momentan eine ähnliche Affäre mit einem "Nachbarn", der sich ebenfalls Rechte rausnimmt und nicht für die Konsequenzen gerade stehen will. Da hat sich auch (In meinem Fall) ein Nachbar als neutraler Mittelsmann angeboten, zu vermitteln.
Versuch macht kluch und vielleicht ist das für uns beide ein sinniger Weg. 

Denk immer an den Satz: Recht haben heisst nicht Recht bekommen


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

In der Juristerei kommt es oft auf kleine Details an. Zwischen Schubkarren rüberfahren und einige Schippen zurückschippen ist ja nun schon mal ein Unterschied. Mit beidem ist aber dem Threadersteller vermutlich nicht geholfen, denn was bringen schon einige Schippen bei zwei LKW Ladungen. 



> Selbstjustiz bezeichnet das außergesetzliche Vorgehen von nicht dazu Berufenen gegen eine Straftat oder eine andere als rechtswidrig oder ungerecht empfundene Handlung. Die Selbstjustiz widersetzt sich dem Gewaltmonopol des Staates und ist in diesem Rahmen strafbar.



Ich sehe für das rüberschippen von irgendetwas auf fremde Grundstücke keinerlei gesetzliche Grundlage, zumindestens dann nicht, wenn der Schadensverursacher nicht vorher durch eine angemessene Frist in geeigneter Weise aufgefodert wurde den Schaden zu beheben. 

Am besten macht man dies schriftlich, im Zweifel per Einschreiben / Rückschein oder man lässt sich den Empfang der Aufforderung anderweitig bestätigen. 

Du definierst es als kostenloses zurückbringen, der Nachbar könnte das das aber seinerseitz als Eingriff auf sein Eigentum sehen... also in solchen Fällen ist, gerade wenn man es mit uneinsichtigen Nachbarn zu tun hat eher der Rechtsweg einzuhalten... sonst steht nachher Klage gegen Klage und das ganze eskaliert. 
Sicherlich lässt sich auch noch prüfen ob Gartenanlagen oder Pflanzungen beschädigt wurden und dafür ist ggf. Schadensersatz zu zahlen.

Der Schaden dürfte doch auch ohne einige Schippen retour über den Zaun deutlich sichtbar sein, wir sprechen ja hier von zwei LKW Ladungen. 
Also wozu sollte das nützlich sein ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Wuzzel, ich bin sicher niemand der Selbstjustiz übt. Mein Nachsatz vorher einen Anwalt zu befragen sollte zumindest befolgt werden, bevor die Sache eskaliert. 

Ein Mediator ist sicher eine gute Option, das ganze in Frieden beizulegen. Den Rechtsweg sollte man vermeiden.

Ich hatte mit einem Baum auch schon mal Diskussionsbedarf mit einem Nachbarn.
Nachdem ich dann die verfaulten heruntergefallenen Früchte auf seinem Grundstück zur Bodendünung aufgebracht hatte, haben wir mal ganz vernünftig darüber gesprochen.
Danach was alles gut und wir ernten gemeinsam.  Die Fliederäste auf seinem Grundstück darf er auch ernten.

Es war eine dezente Aktion, die uns beiden genutzt hat. Wir verstanden uns danach besser und kommen seitdem gut miteinander aus.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Joerg, sorry, aber als Moderator solltest Du Dich mit solchen Tipps besser zurückhalten, auch wenn es bei Dir mal geklappt hat, denn weder Laub noch runtergefallene Früchte darf man einfach so auf das Grundstück des Nachbarn zurückbringen, auch wenn die Intention (Bodendüngung) eine positive ist. 
Das ist eine rechtswidrige Handlung mit der Du mit mir als Nachbarn sicher eher weniger als mehr Gesprächsbereitschaft erzielen würdest. Und hier im Forum zu offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Handlungen die gegen geltendes Nachbarschaftsrecht (zumindestens in NRW) zu raten verstossen halte ich für wenig zielführend.

Du magst das privat so machen, in einem öffentlichen Internetforum sollten aber eher juristisch einwandfreie Ratschläge stehen, wir wollen ja nicht, das sich hier ein User strafbar macht, wegen gut gemeinter aber juristisch risikoreicher Tipps. 

§ 911 BGB 


> Früchte, die von einem Baume oder einem Strauche auf ein Nachbargrundstück hinüberfallen, gelten als Früchte dieses Grundstücks. Diese Vorschrift findet keine Anwendung, wenn das Nachbargrundstück dem öffentlichen Gebrauch dient.



Du würdest also Dein Eigentum auf Nachbars Grundstück bringen und nicht seine Früchte zurückbringen, denn wenn Sie abfallen ist das erstens (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) als übliche Emission hinzunehmen und zweitens dann Dein Eigentum. Es gibt einige Gerichtsurteile, wonach im Einzelfall der Nachbar dazu aufgefordert werden kann diese zu beseitigen, erfolgt dies nicht innerhalb der Frist kann man dies auf dessen Kosten selber machen, aber keinesfalls darf man auf das nachbarschaftliche Grundstück ohne Genehmigung eingreifen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

P.S. hier in der Nachbarschaft brauchen wir die ganzen §§ nicht, denn wir reden miteinander und finden dann eine Lösung, mit der alle Leben können, aber jeder respektiert des anderen Grundstück, es sei denn er stellt geliehenes Gerät nach Absprache zurück und nimmt dort keine eigenmächtigen Handlungen vor.


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Wuzzel, ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt und die persönlichen Empfehlungen von mir sind ohne Gewähr!

Das Gleiche gilt für alle anderen Beiträge. Es kann sein es passt für diesen Anwendungsfall oder es war falsch.

Miteinander reden oder mehrere Meinungen einholen, bevor man seine eigene bildet ist immer angemessen.

Ich wollte auf keinen Fall zu rechtswidrigen Handlungen aufrufen!
Ein positives Beispiel, um mit dem Nachbarn wieder ein gutes Verhältnis aufzubauen, sollte an dieser Stelle erlaubt sein. 

Auch wenn es um nicht artgerechte Haltung von Fischen geht, schreibe ich schon mal sehr direkt, dass dies so nicht in Ordnung ist. 
Einige werten dies als Einmischung in ihre Privatsphäre, andere lassen sich schon mal durch die direkten Worte bewegen was zu verändern.
Wenn einige Fische nun artgerechter gehalten werden, sollte dies der Mühe Wert sein.

So ähnlich sehe ich es beim meinem "unkonventionellen" Vorschlag. Es kann sein es ist hilfreich oder man folgt einer "gesetzeskonformen" Lösung und löst das ganze vor Gericht.
Mit dem Nachbarn ins Gespräch zu kommen, ist meiner Ansicht nach besser als auf §§ zu setzen.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Ob das ein positives Beispiel ist, nur weil es in dem Fall gut ausgegangen ist lassen wir mal dahingestellt sein, in jedem Fall ein rechtswidriges Beispiel  ... wie gesagt, bei mir und vielen anderen hätte Dein Verhalten sicher eine andere Reaktion ausgelöst.
Der Zweck heiligt nicht alle Mittel. 

edit: Man kann sich im übrigen gesetzeskonform verhalten ohne vor Gericht zu gehen  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## easyteich (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Ich bin mir um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht so sicher, dass der Nachbar irgend etwas damit zu tun hat. Stellt euch vor, der der Bauunternehmer fährt in der Straße eine Laterne um. Man kann doch dann auch nicht den Nachbar dafür haftbar machen.

Gruße

Easy.


----------



## charly1882 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Wenn alles Reden keinen Sinn hat dann gibts immer noch die Rechtschutzversicherung/Anwallt...einfach mal beraten lassen...Kosten für die Ertsberatung von der Versicherung gedeckt.....Wenn man mit den Typen nicht reden kann und wenn er nicht wirlich umgänglich ist dann muss eben die Hand des gesetztes eingreifen. Thats it. Warumm sollt ich mir den Garten verunstalten lassen.
Ich kann und werde auch nicht jemanden eine Info geben die mitunter überhaupt nicht rechtens ist. Damit kann man sich nur verkühlen. Für diese Arbeiten gibts Juristen. Ausserdem hat man bestimmt mehr Erfolg wenn ein Brief von einen Anwalt kommt.....
LG Charly


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*



easyteich schrieb:


> Ich bin mir um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht so sicher, dass der Nachbar irgend etwas damit zu tun hat. Stellt euch vor, der der Bauunternehmer fährt in der Straße eine Laterne um. Man kann doch dann auch nicht den Nachbar dafür haftbar machen.
> 
> Gruße
> 
> Easy.



Der Vergleich hinkt ja wohl ganz erheblich. Denn es gab sicher keinen Auftrag, die Laterne umzufahren. Den Auftrag, den Kies abzuladen, gab es schon. Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.


----------



## Kolja (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Hallo Markus,

hat dein Nachbar (A) denn überhaupt schon gesehen, wie es auf deinem Grundstück aussieht? Oder wie habt ihr das Gespräch darüber geführt? Was gab es für Argumente von A? Wenn es sich ja sowieso um eine Zwischenlagerung handelt, wann genau soll das denn abgefahren werden, wie hat A sich seinen Teichbau vorgestellt und was will er generell mit dem Aushub anstellen?

Ich würde probieren, die Angelegenheit möglichst ohne Anzeige/Rechtsanwalt/Versicherung zu klären und erst noch mal das persönliche Gespräch mit Ortsbesichtigung suchen. Ist das nicht möglich, wäre auch für mich der nächste Schritt ein Mediator.


----------



## Zacky (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Die ganze Situation stellt definitiv keine Straftat dar, da hier das rechtswidrige Handeln - Tun oder Lassen - sowie der Vorsatz zur Sachbeschädigung nicht gegeben ist. Das Ganze ist also rein zivilrechtlich zu klären. Der Verursacher wäre nach meiner Rechtsauffasung in diesem Fall der Lkw-Fahrer und dessen Firma wäre verantwortlich, die den Auftrag des Nachbarn angenommen hat. Die Firma hat den Auftrag, den Nachbarn zu versorgen bzw. etwas zu entsorgen. Der Auftragnehmer ist für einen reibungslosen - und für Dritte schadensfreien - Ablauf der Lieferung / Entsorgung verantwortlich. 

Der Auftraggeber (Nachbar) kann hier nicht für das fehlerhafte Entladen verantwortlich gemacht werden, es sei denn, dieser hat z.Bsp. eine Sammel-Auffangvorrichtung gebaut, welche ggf. den Kies auf eine Fläche beschränken sollte und welche dann nicht gehalten hat. Davon ist aber nicht die Rede gewesen, also wäre er fein raus.

Der Nachbar, dem das Grundstück gehört, auf welchem das Maleur passiert ist, kann ebenso nicht haftbar gemacht werden, da auch dieser mit dem Entladen und der Sicherung des Warenbestandes nichts zu tun hat.

Ich würde die Firma schriftlich mit einem Einschreiben samt Rückschein auf den Umstand und den Schadensfall hinweisen, ihr eine angemessene Frist von 7 Tagen einräumen. Den Hinweis auf die anwaltliche Vertretung sowie die sonst kostenpflichtige Beräumung nicht vergessen. Leider wird hier das Problem auftreten, dass du in Vorleistung gehen müsstest und dann das Geld ggf. wieder zurück klagen musst. :?

Die Polizei wird in einem solchen Fall nicht unbedingt tätig werden, da hier nur der zivilrechtliche Anspruch besteht und von Seitens der Polizei dieser auch nicht gesichert werden kann. Evtl. dokumentieren sie den vorliegenden Sachverhalt in einem Bericht, was aber auf Grund der zeitlichen Spanne auch nicht mehr so relevant wäre.


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Hallo Zacky,

man könnte aber auch so argumentieren, dass der Bauunternehmer nur Erfüllungsgehilfe des Nachbarn war, denn nicht er, sondern der Nachbar hat die Zwischenlagerung organisiert.
Zumal der Bauunternehmer eventuell durch die Insolvenz nicht mehr greifbar ist.
Dann wäre noch die Frage zu klären, ob nicht doch der Grundstückseigentümer haftbar zu machen ist, weil die Störung von seinem Grundstück ausging und keine Maßnahmen getroffen wurden, diese zu unterbinden.

Letztendlich können das - wenn es keine friedliche Einigung gibt - nur Juristen klären.

Mich würde interessieren, was der Threadersteller weiter unternimmt bzw. erlebt...


----------



## Zacky (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...man könnte aber auch so argumentieren, dass der Bauunternehmer nur Erfüllungsgehilfe des Nachbarn war, denn nicht er, sondern der Nachbar hat die Zwischenlagerung organisiert...


 
...die Argumentation lasse ich mal so stehen, aber ich gebe zu Bedenken, 
dass - wenn ein Container-Fahrer beim Abstellen des Selbigen, einen Pkw, eine Hauswand, einen Baum beschädigt, ist dieser ja dafür haftbar...so würde ich es jetzt vielleicht dem einfachen Abladen des Schüttgutes gleichstellen wollen...



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...
> Letztendlich können das - wenn es keine friedliche Einigung gibt - nur Juristen klären.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, was der Threadersteller weiter unternimmt bzw. erlebt...


 
...das stimmt natürlich, letztendlich gibt es dafür Volljuristen, die sich austauschen können und wenn dann das Gericht das letzte Wort hat...würde mich auch über einen Abschlussbericht freuen...man lernt ja nie aus!...:smoki


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*



easyteich schrieb:


> Ich bin mir um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht so sicher, dass der Nachbar irgend etwas damit zu tun hat. Stellt euch vor, der der Bauunternehmer fährt in der Straße eine Laterne um. Man kann doch dann auch nicht den Nachbar dafür haftbar machen.
> 
> Gruße
> 
> Easy.



Hi easy, die Sachverhalte sind zwei grundverschiedene:

Bei Deinem Beispiel ist die Laterne auf *öffentlichem Grundstück*, ergo haftet der Verursacher oder seine Haftpflichtversicherung bei der Gemeinde dafür (für sowas gibt´s diese Versicherungen). In Deinem Text ist kein Auftraggeber genannt, deshalb Gemeinde als Eigentümer (und meist auch Auftraggeber). 
Bei unserem Fall ist es auf Privatgrundstück und privat gegen privat und da ist für mich der Nachbar A der Ansprechpartner, weil Auftrggeber und erst in weiterführender Instanz der Unternehmer, bei dem sich der Nachbar A seine Kosten wiederholen kann.

Grundsätzlich Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen - entschuldigung für den Spruch, kommt aber schon hin.


----------



## easyteich (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Ich habe kein Jura studiert, das heißt ich gebe meinen Senf lediglich aus dem Bauch dazu. 

Wir können von mir aus die öffentliche Laterne  gerne durch den privaten Gartenzaun substitutieren. Wenn der Bauunternehmer diesen umfährt, ist er der Verursacher, daher auch der, der haftet. Wenn er den Garten fremder Parteien kaputt macht, ist er m. E. auch der Verursacher, d.h. auch der der das wieder in Ordnung bringen muss.  

Gruß Easy


----------



## Shubunkin7 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Ich würde den Kies bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen reinsetzen. Einen moderaten Preis angeben gegen Selbstabholung. fertig ist die __ Laube.
Da sich ja beide nicht der Sache schuldig sind. Garnicht lange Fackeln.

oki


----------



## andreas w. (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

He Easy, ist in der Konstellation grundsätzlich richtig - hier geht es auch "nur" um die Laterne, da ist der Sachverhalt nicht so kompliziert.
In unserem Fall ist der Sachverhalt der Aushub, der *alleine auf Nachbar´s Grundstück* zu lagern ist und dabei die Grenzrechte oder wie der Krampf im Juristendeutsch heißt , verletzt wurden, da der Boden jetzt auf einem unbeteiligten dritten Grundstück liegt. 
Der vormalige Besitzer (Nachbar A) ist nach wie vor der Eigentümer davon (und dazu noch Auftraggeber) und weigert sich, den durch sein Eigentum entstandenen Schaden zu regeln oder zu beheben. Daher ist primär der Nachbar der den Aushub hat machen lassen, der Ansprechpartner und erst dann der Fuhrunternehmer.

Grundsätzlich gibt´s Streitigkeiten über Dinge, die meinen Horizont absolut sprengen. Die Affäre hier wäre sicherlich im Handumdrehen zu bereinigen und alle Parteien hätten ihren Vorteil (kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung). Dann könnte sogar die Idee mit dem Grillen auf dem/den Grundstücken eine neue Bedeutung bekommen


----------



## Doc (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte kurz auflösen:

- Der Bauunternehmer hat sich nach einem Brief vom Anwalt gemeldet und den Aushub abgefahren bzw. auf dem Grundstück des Bauherrn verteilt. 

Auf Einschreiben und Anrufe wurde nicht reagiert - zur Not hätte es der Bauherr entsorgt - Ende gut, alles gut.


Grüße

Doc


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

:gratuliere


----------



## andreas w. (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aushub auf Nachbargrundstück - Problem :-/*

Siehste, wie man so großkotzig sagt :* geht doch !!*


----------

